# Air Conditioning



## EgyptianSwirl (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone! My apartment did not come equipped with air conditioning. The sudden temperature change has taken a toll on my sleeping habits. I am on a mad hunt to purchase an Air Conditioning unit. Does Anyone have any suggestions on where to start? Where to Buy? Also, any suggestions on brand with a simply installation?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

EgyptianSwirl said:


> Hi Everyone! My apartment did not come equipped with air conditioning. The sudden temperature change has taken a toll on my sleeping habits. I am on a mad hunt to purchase an Air Conditioning unit. Does Anyone have any suggestions on where to start? Where to Buy? Also, any suggestions on brand with a simply installation?


"Carrier" seems to be the obvious choice - are you in rented? - maybe your landlord is a good starting point - he may get it installed for you. 

Other choice is to move - what area of Cairo are you in?


----------



## EgyptianSwirl (Feb 21, 2010)

aqua said:


> "Carrier" seems to be the obvious choice - are you in rented? - maybe your landlord is a good starting point - he may get it installed for you.
> 
> Other choice is to move - what area of Cairo are you in?


LOL are you suggesting a proactive landlord lOL. Nice, he basically said I could do whatever I wanted. 

I checked the Carrier website, but most of there models have low energy saving rating. 

I am situated in Agouza.

Does anyone know the average price for a midsize 9000btus ?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

EgyptianSwirl said:


> LOL are you suggesting a proactive landlord lOL. Nice, he basically said I could do whatever I wanted.
> 
> I checked the Carrier website, but most of there models have low energy saving rating.
> 
> ...


My landlord sorted the internet, sat, and plumber for me 

Stupid question - But why rent an apartment with no Air Con in Egypt - it gets hot here you know:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## EgyptianSwirl (Feb 21, 2010)

lol, it was as oversite on my part.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Shams - Nile Engineering & Trading - lookup their info on yellowpages.com.eg 

Call and ask for a quotation with installation. Any price they offer you, ask for a discount, they drop around 300le or so. 


Just so you know (not sure if that makes me biased), I've bought from them dozens of 30,000 btu and 36,000 btu carriers for work. When I was looking around, I did a price compare and found them to be the best in terms of prices. 

In general, unfortunately I am not aware with the 9000btu range, but stick with Carrier as it has the best service around. Also, 9000 if it is for one room it is actually a "big" A/C; however, if you plan on having the A/C work for more than one room. I would suggest going to one level more.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

EgyptianSwirl said:


> Hi Everyone! My apartment did not come equipped with air conditioning. The sudden temperature change has taken a toll on my sleeping habits. I am on a mad hunt to purchase an Air Conditioning unit. Does Anyone have any suggestions on where to start? Where to Buy? Also, any suggestions on brand with a simply installation?




Hi,

Carrier (I think it's them) have an office in el Agouza on Nile St up around the hotel area.

maiden


----------

